# Texture and Lace Knit Scarf (wider version)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I posted this FREE pattern a while ago and a friend asked me if I could make a wider scarf in a solid color - so I thought I'd share the changes in the pattern here.

Original pattern on Ravelry:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/urban-tweed

Knit with an alpaca/wood sport-weight blend and 3mm needles, the scarf measures 54 x 12 inches (137.25 x 30.5 cm).

What youll need:
3mm (US 2.5) needles 
3 50-gram skeins of Alpaca Warehouse (color: petroleum) Superfine Alpaca Wool Sport 5-ply) - 200 yards/183 meters per skein

 CO 83 stitches 
 Knit 2 rows of garter stitch 
Knit the following 24 rows 21 times.  
Row 1: K2, YO, K2tog, (K2tog, YO) 37 times; K1, SSK, YO, K2 Row 2: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 3: K2, YO, K2tog, K75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 4: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 5: K2, YO, K2tog, K1, (K3, K2tog, YO, K1) 12 times; K2, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 6: K2, YO, K2tog, P2, (P2, YO, P2tog, P2) 12 times; P1, SSK, YO, K2 
Row 7: K2, YO, K2tog, K1, (K1, K2tog, YO, K3) 12 times; K2, SSK, YO, K2 
Row 8: K2, YO, K2tog, P2, (P4, YO, P2tog) 12 times; P1, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 9: K2, YO, K2tog, K1, (K2, YO, SSK, K2) 12 times; K2, SSK, YO, K2 
Row 10: K2, YO, K2tog, P2, (P1, P2togTBL, YO, P3) 12 times; P1, SSK, YO, K2 
Row 11: K2, YO, K2tog, K1, (K4, YO, SSK) 12 times; K2, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 12: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 13: K2, YO, K2tog, K75, SSK, YO, K2 
 Row 14: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 15: K2, YO, K2tog, (K2tog, YO) 37 times; K1, SSK, YO, K2 Row 16: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2   

Row 17: K2, YO, K2tog, K2, (S1WYIB, insert needle under running thread between the stitch just slipped and the next stitch and knit this thread, S1WYIB, K1, then pass first slipped stitch over 3 stitches, K1) 18 times; K1, SSK, YO, K2
 Row 18: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 19: K2, YO, K2tog, K4, (S1WYIB, insert needle under running thread between the stitch just slipped and the next stitch and knit this thread, S1WYIB, K1, then pass first slipped stitch over 3 stitches, K1) 17 times; K3, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 20: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 21: K2, YO, K2tog, K2, (S1WYIB, insert needle under running thread between the stitch just slipped and the next stitch and knit this thread, S1WYIB, K1, then pass first slipped stitch over 3 stitches, K1) 18 times; K1, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 22: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 23: K2, YO, K2tog, K4, (S1WYIB, insert needle under running thread between the stitch just slipped and the next stitch and knit this thread, S1WYIB, K1, then pass first slipped stitch over 3 stitches, K1) 17 times; K3, SSK, YO, K2  
Row 24: K2, YO, K2tog, P75, SSK, YO, K2   

Repeat Rows 1-16 once 
Knit 2 rows of garter stitch 
BO loosely and wet block to open the lace pattern and flatten out the sides and edges.  

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, that is so very generous of you. Love the blue version.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Thank you so much I was looking for a pattern and I think this fits the bill with the yarn I had in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

I am guessing that row 2 is the same as row 4. This is very pretty. Thanks for making it free!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Blue_Carol said:


> I am guessing that row 2 is the same as row 4. This is very pretty. Thanks for making it free!


Row 2 instructions are on the same line as Row 1 instructions - instead of on the line below.
The same is true with Row 16 instructions - they are on the same line as Row 15.

Sorry about that!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for a lovely pattern


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful, thanks


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's just great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you for sharing your pattern and taking the time to type out the and post all the pictures ! 
it is lovely 
you are a real sweetie!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I love how the blue shows the beautiful pattern better than the variegated yarn. I am knitting a scarf in a gorgeous multicolored yarn and lovely pattern, but the yarn is not showing off the pattern and the pattern is not showing off the yarn. They don't quite go together, but I am going to finish it anyway because I am well into it.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this lovely scarf pattern. Love the blue color.  :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful pattern! Thanks for making it free. Love your other designs as well.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a gorgeous scarf you made! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

All are so pretty but the blue is my favorite.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Many thanks for the pattern. Love the blue. Your work is anazing.

Fiona &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Both are gorgeous!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Another amazing pattern Mike. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually I like the solid color better--the pattern looks much softer, and of course my favorite color is blue. Nice job and thanks so much for sharing your adjustment. Wider is nice.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

It almost looks like two different patterns. Both lovely.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, what a lovely pattern. Just may have to look in the stash box of various lace yarns so I can make this lovely scarf for Christmas for daughter and 2 daughter-in-laws.

do you have an approx yardage for the pattern given? I recognize that the longer the scarf, the more yarn is needed.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Tove said:


> Thank you, what a lovely pattern. Just may have to look in the stash box of various lace yarns so I can make this lovely scarf for Christmas for daughter and 2 daughter-in-laws.
> 
> do you have an approx yardage for the pattern given? I recognize that the longer the scarf, the more yarn is needed.


Knit with an alpaca/wool sport-weight blend and 3mm needles, the scarf measures 54 x 12 inches (137.25 x 30.5 cm).

What youll need:
3mm (US 2.5) needles 
3 50-gram skeins of Alpaca Warehouse (color: petroleum) Superfine Alpaca Wool Sport 5-ply) - 200 yards/183 meters per skein [just under 600 yards or 540 meters]


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Beautiful scarves. Thanks everso much for the pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Knit with an alpaca/wool sport-weight blend and 3mm needles, the scarf measures 54 x 12 inches (137.25 x 30.5 cm).
> 
> What youll need:
> 3mm (US 2.5) needles
> 3 50-gram skeins of Alpaca Warehouse (color: petroleum) Superfine Alpaca Wool Sport 5-ply) - 200 yards/183 meters per skein [just under 600 yards or 540 meters]


Thank you very much, looking forward to starting your pattern


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely scarves! Thanks for generously sharing the pattern.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful scarf


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new pattern, Mike. I like it even more than the last. The solid color shows off the pattern much better.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thank u very much for making it free for us poor !! God bless you especially today on easter sunday !!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

It's really beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Just beautiful. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern and for your generosity in gifting it to all of us. I love the blue one.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad to see that some of you like this and are able to use the pattern!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

love both patterns but the solid color is my favorite - thank you for posting


----------



## PharmDona (Sep 23, 2015)

Very pretty ! Thank you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it


----------

